# Anyone gotten the 'Input' button on the remote to learn to change your tv's 'input'?



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

I've been told that this can't be done but once actually gotten this to work once with my old 722. Never could not duplicate it again. Any clues?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah mine works fine. I just programmed the remote to my TV brand and it worked (only when the remote is in TV mode.) Make sure you turn off limited mode in the remote manager so you can actually switch to TV mode. For some reason on my 40.0 remotes the INPUT button is "laggy" in which I have to hit it twice usually for it to work. Never had that problem on the 20.0.


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

I set mine up using the learn mode. Works fine.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

BarneyC said:


> I've been told that this can't be done.


lolwhat. Who told you that nonsense?

Make sure your remote is addressed to your tv set and it should work. If its not working its really due to one of three reasons.

1.The input button itself is broken.

2. The remote might have it locked out, call in to the call center and have them teach you how to unlock it. Some techs lock the remotes at the first installation to hopefully prevent customers calling in with snowy/blue/black screens.

3. Very rarely sometimes the code doesnt take completely and not all the functions interface very well. You can try different remote codes to see if it works.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

On the 32.0/40.0 remotes you can set limited mode on or off via Remote Manager in MENU > Settings > Remote Manager > Limited Mode.

On the 20.0/21.0 you can turn limited mode on/off by holding TV until all buttons light up, then pressing PAGE UP / PAGE DOWN (as stated on page 8 of the remote manual located at http://www.mydish.com/support/filestream.ashx?ID=678 .) For a 32.0 manual (closest thing Dish has to the 40.0 manual on their website) go here: http://www.mydish.com/support/filestream.ashx?ID=681

Also, for tips on teaching your remotes custom commands, go here: http://www.mydish.com/support/teach-learning-remote-20-21 (click on 32.0 / 40.0 if you need instructions for them instead.)


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

The input button on my remote works perfectly, without having to learn a command. I did have to turn off limited mode.

The only thing I had to teach my remote was how to turn off my AV receiver.


----------



## TxDave (Mar 29, 2006)

sregener said:


> The input button on my remote works perfectly, without having to learn a command. I did have to turn off limited mode.
> 
> Same here. I had to turn off limited mode on both hoppers and input buttons work. No learning required.


----------

